# Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?



## Jennifer_H (27. Mai 2017)

*Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen CPU Kühlung, weiß jedoch nicht, wofür ich mich entscheiden soll.

Habe einen i7 4790k (geköpft) mit 4,2 GHz (MC) und 4,4 GHz (SC). Verbaut auf einem MSI Gaming 5 Z97 Mainboard in einem BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro Gehäuse, welches noch recht leer ist.

Aktuell habe ich die Alphacool Eisbaer 120, jedoch summt die Pumpe nun nach etwa einem halben Jahr lauter bzw nerviger als alles Andere und das selbst auf 5 Volt. 

Da ich auf maximal 59 Grad komme, kann ich die Lüfter mit etwa 1000 RPM betreiben (Volllast). Da aber das Gesumme der Pumpe beim Arbeiten oder Surfen oder sonstigen schon richtig nervt, suche ich nun nach etwas Neuem.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Luft, AiO oder Custom WaKü?

Bei AiOs heißt es, dass jede Pumpe bedingt durch die Bauart etwas nervt. Eine Custom WaKü kann schnell ins Geld gehen, gibt aber auch Starter Sets ab ~250. Den Radiator der Eisbaer könnte ich ja evtl auch nutzen. Mit Luftkühlung hab ich bisher noch gar keine Erfahrung gemacht.

Budget sollte daher bei rund max 150 Euro liegen, außer es gibt eine "lautlose" Custom WaKü für maximal 300, welche in allen Punkten unschlagbar ist. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge


----------



## NOQLEMIX (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird wohl immer eine klassische Luftkühlung haben. Am leisesten fährt man natürlich mit einer guten Custom Wakü, die mit Abstand aber auch die teuerste der 3 Varianten ist. Eine AiO Wakü baut man sich eigentlich nur in den PC, aus optischen Gründen oder wenn man unbedingt Platz um den CPU-Sockel braucht. Ansonsten sehe ich keine wirklichen Vorteile in den Dingern.


----------



## Jennifer_H (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Was müsste man denn mindestens für eine gute Wasserkühlung so ausgeben? (nur CPU)
Kannst du mir einen Luftkühler empfehlen, welcher recht leise und dennoch kühl ist?
Platz weiß ich nicht, kommt wohl auf den Lüfter drauf an... so sieht mein PC momentan aus (Grafikkarte ist bei den offenen Slots im oberen PCIe verbaut):


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Du hast doch schon ein super Gehäuse, in welchem Silent Wings verbaut sind. Bau noch weitere aus der Klasse dazu und das Ding ist wunderbar leise und kühl. Nur ein ökonomischer Vorschlag  

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Da gibt es so viele Luftkühler die den Job leiser machen würden als eine günstige AiO.
Ich nenne nur mal einen, sozusagen die Luxusvariante: Noctua NH-U14S. Ein hochwertiger, leiser und leistungsstarker Luftkühler. Dazu gibts maximale RAM-Kompatibilität durch die Bauweise und mit den besten Kundenservice.
Wie gesagt, nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt welche die ein paar Grad kühler sind und welche die einige Euros billiger sind. Mit so ziemlich jedem besseren Luftkühler ab ~40€ bekommst du das hin was du möchtest.


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon ein super Gehäuse, in welchem Silent Wings verbaut sind. Bau noch weitere aus der Klasse dazu und das Ding ist wunderbar leise und kühl. Nur ein ökonomischer Vorschlag



Mir geht es aber um die Pumpe die ich loswerden/ersetzen will 


Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich die Alphacool Eisbaer 120, jedoch summt die Pumpe nun nach etwa einem halben Jahr lauter bzw nerviger als alles Andere und das selbst auf 5 Volt.






amdahl schrieb:


> Noctua NH-U14S. Ein hochwertiger, leiser und leistungsstarker Luftkühler. Dazu gibts maximale RAM-Kompatibilität durch die Bauweise und mit den besten Kundenservice.



Danke dir, werde mir den mal ansehen, bin aber auch für weitere Tipps offen


----------



## willi4000 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Du könntest dir auch eine Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe inklusive AGB holen und dazu einen CPU Kühler. Schlauch und Anschlüsse nicht vergessen.
Ist aber fraglich ob sich das wirklich lohnt bei einem 120mm Radiator


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch eine Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe inklusive AGB holen und dazu einen CPU Kühler. Schlauch und Anschlüsse nicht vergessen.
> Ist aber fraglich ob sich das wirklich lohnt bei einem 120mm Radiator



Diese Preisklasse hab ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen. Dachte eine gute WaKü kommt auf mindestens 400 
Bei der Pumpe liest man oft das diese undicht ist. Gäbe es denn eine bessere Variante zu empfehlen (auch wenn teurer)?
Es gibt leider soviel Auswahl, dass es schon zu viel ist.. und einen eindeutigen Sieger finde ich da leider nicht...
Der Radiator reicht aktuell für 59 Grad (60-62 vor dem Köpfen der CPU), müsste eigentlich reichen aber kann man ja notfalls später mal austauschen gegen einen Größeren.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## willi4000 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Was mich an meinem PC genervt hat war die Grafikkarte. 
Deswegen wollte ich mir eine günstige Custom Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen. 
Ich kann nichts negatives über die Magicool DCP 450 sagen, meine war dicht und sehr leise selbst bei 12 Volt.
Habe auch im Forum gelesen das es wohl öfter Probleme gab wegen Undichtigkeit.
Schau mal ob die AIO Fractal Design Celsius S36 was für dich ist ,hat  PCGH getestet und kostet nur 115€


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Was mich an meinem PC genervt hat war die Grafikkarte.
> Deswegen wollte ich mir eine günstige Custom Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen.
> Ich kann nichts negatives über die Magicool DCP 450 sagen, meine war dicht und sehr leise selbst bei 12 Volt.
> Habe auch im Forum gelesen das es wohl öfter Probleme gab wegen Undichtigkeit.
> Schau mal ob die AIO Fractal Design Celsius S36 was für dich ist ,hat  PCGH getestet und kostet nur 115€



Die Grafikkarte stört mich nicht, ist eine MSI 1080.
Die Celsius hab ich schon angeschaut, ist jedoch wieder die Pumpe auf dem Mainboard was bauartbedingt ja nicht ganz leise sein kann.


----------



## willi4000 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Was mir gerade auffällt, du hast du Pumpe falsch  montiert. Die gehört doch laut Alphacool um 180° gedreht


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt, du hast du Pumpe falsch  montiert. Die gehört doch laut Alphacool um 180° gedreht



Der ewige Kampf mit den Schläuchen der Eisbaer... hatte ein gutes 50 Euro Gehäuse jedoch Radiator nur ans Heck, wegen den Schläuchen und der Schnellkupplung dann die Grafikkarte tiefer gehängt (x8). Dann neues Gehäuse gekauft und Radiator an die Decke, dennoch ist ein Schlauch bei der Schnellkupplung geknickt. Die Pumpe hab ich schon in jede Richtung nun gedreht und auch Radiator in die Front (mit 25mm Shroud + 25mm Lüfter, da Schläuche wieder zu kurz). Gebracht hat es jedenfalls in jeder Position keine Verbesserung. Summen/Brummen tut die Pumpe so oder so.. auf 12 Volt super laut, auf 7 Volt ging es dann ein halbes Jahr bis es lauter wurde.. und nun selbst auf 5 Volt noch klar deutlich hörbar


----------



## amdahl (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Für das was du da kühlst (einen geköpften I7 mit kaum Übertaktung) tust du dir mit Wasserkühlung einfach keinen Gefallen. In genau diesem Segment ist ein guter Luftkühler in allen Belangen überlegen. Er kühlt ausreichend, ist leise bis unhörbar und zudem billiger. Du schreibst dass du noch keine Erfahrung mit Luftkühlung auf CPUs hast: dann ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt welche zu sammeln. Du wirst überrascht sein.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Hatte früher einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut und 5 Gehäuselüfter.
Durch mehr Lüfter liegt der Vorteil das sie langsamer drehen können, so liefen meine Gehäuselüfter nur mit 500-600 U/min.

Der CPU-Kühler erreichte unter Last nur 1100-1200 U/min.
Langsamer wäre aber gegangen mit dem Kompromiss etwas höhere CPU Temperatur zu haben.
Meine Grafikkarte von Zotac(Exterem) hatte drei Lüfter die hierzu nur etwa 64-67 Grad erreichten und zwischen 1100-1450 U/min liefen.

Der Rechner war nicht laut, aber dennoch unter Last gut hörbar.
Habe nun auch auf Wasser umgebaut und habe auch auf mehr Radiatorenfläche gebaut.
Mit den 14 Verbaute Lüfter(420+240 intern + 360 Mora extern) erreiche ich momentan unter Last wo es so warm ist nur 32-33 Grad Wassertemperatur mit nur 500 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl.

Die GPU liegt hierbei zwischen 40-43 Grad und die CPU hält sich normal unter 40 Grad und erreicht gelegentlich 46-47 Grad.
In meinem Fall ist mein Rechner unter Last so leise das sobald hinter mir der Fernseher läuft nichts von ihm zu hören ist, dass war mir auch sehr wichtig da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze.
Das ganze war nicht billig, aber ich bin dennoch sehr Glücklich, denn der Rechner ist nicht nur leise und erreicht sehr gute Temperaturen, dass ganze sieht Optisch einfach nur Geil aus... 

Letztens habe ich in einem Kaufberatungsthema was für jemanden mit einer Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe zusammen gestellt wo er mit einem 240er Radiator auf etwa 250-270 Euro kam.


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Dann ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt welche zu sammeln. Du wirst überrascht sein.



Da ich vor einem Neukauf die aktuelle WK mal einsenden wollte, würde dieser LuKü für den Übergang reichen oder hat man damit gleich 75-80 Grad dann? Be Quiet BK008 Prozessorlufter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor




IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte von Zotac(Exterem) hatte drei Lüfter die hierzu nur etwa 64-67 Grad erreichten und zwischen 1100-1450 U/min liefen.


Hatte mir die Zotac AMP (nicht Extreme) GTX 1080 geholt, ohne V-Sync lief die bei 100% RPM auf 88 Grad und wurde limitiert. Die MSI hat mit 100% RPM nur 77 Grad und bei 79% RPM nur 4 Grad wärmer.. im Alltag läuft Sie mit 65-70%RPM auch auf etwa 55-65 Grad je nach Spiel.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit den 14 Verbaute Lüfter(420+240 intern + 360 Mora extern)
> Das ganze war nicht billig.


Klingt auch nicht gerade billig 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich in einem Kaufberatungsthema was für jemanden mit einer Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe zusammen gestellt wo er mit einem 240er Radiator auf etwa 250-270 Euro kam.


Könntest du mir den Link dazu bitte senden?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Die 1080er werden glaube ich auch wärmer als die 1070er, denn bei mir habe die Grafikkarte auch auf Wasser umbauen wollen und für die Zotac konnte ich zu der Zeit keinen lieferbaren Kühler bekommen.
Mein Sohn hatte jedoch eine MSI 1070 Gaming X verbaut und so haben wir einfach die Grafikkarten getauscht, da ich für seine direkt ein Kühler bestellen konnte. Finde die MSI auch sehr gut und als sie noch auf Luft war konnte ich auch etwa 64-67 Grad mit etwa der selben Drehzahlen der Lüfter erreichen. Die MSi war aber ein ticken leiser.

Unterschied ist nur das die MSI nicht ganz so hoch von Werk aus getaktet ist und sie daher unter 2000 MHz mit Stock erreicht, die Zotac erreichte zunächst 2037 MHz und blieb am ende bei 1987 MHz.
Die MSI geht hier nur auf 1924MHz und ging dann auf 1863 MHz runter. Aber mit eigenem OC erreiche ich mit der MSI den selben Takt wie mit der Zotac, so lasse ich sie moderat auf 2038/4100Mhz laufen. Möglich sind aber auch 2063/4500Mhz und sie auf Wasser umgebaut ist und max. 43 Grad erreicht kann ich diesen Takt auch halten.

Ja die Lüfter waren nicht billig, vor allem nicht weil ich nur Nocuta verbaut habe.
Alleine die 9 Lüfter für mein Mora haben mich schon 189 Euro gekostet.
Hat sich aber gelohnt, sind leise und bieten gute Leistung selbst wenn sie nur bis 500-600 U/min laufen.

Habe dir eine neue Zusammenstellung gemacht.


 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm = *39,90 €*
 6 x EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 13/10mm G1/4 - nickel = *4,50 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €*
 1 x aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT LGA 115x - Acetal/Nickel = *69,90 €*
 2 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
*Summe: 204,29 €
* (incl. Versand 3,99 €)

CPU-Kühler geht auch günstiger, nur war es auf Casking etwas schwer was gutes günstige zu bekommen.
Hier kannst du auch schauen ob du was gebraucht kaufen kannst, da kann man auch etwas sparen.

Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich eine gute ausgesucht, aber ohne Farbe.
Ich habe die selbe in Verwendung nur in gelb.

Schlauchanschlüsse und Schlauch habe ich mal das genommen was oft genommen wird, möchtest du aber kein Knickschutz verwenden würde ich 16/10er Schlauch und Anschlüsse nehmen, denn der 16/10 Schlauch kann nicht abknicken.
Ich habe auch diesen Schlauch verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich finde es zusammen mit Farbe sogar schöner, da die Wandung von 3mm schön transparent schimmert. 

Möchtest du Weichmacherfreien Schlauch verwenden, dann nimm diesen hier: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-tube-zmt-schlauch-16-10-mm-mattschwarz-1m-waek-759.html
Habe ich jetzt aber nur in 16/10 gefunden. Der Mayhems Ultra Clear was ich auch verbaut habe soll zwar auch nicht Weichmacherfrei sein, aber besser wie manche andere Schläuche.
Neben dem Mayhems Ultra Clear wird auch der  PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch empfohlen. Leider momentan in Transparent schwer zu finden.

Bezüglich dem CPU Kühler würde ich mal auf aquatuning schauen, da könntest du auch diesen z.B. nehmen: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...acool-nexxxos-xp3-light-plexi-intel/amd?c=250
Oder halt eines was dir von der Optik besser gefällt wie der neueste der Grade raus ist: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...px-cpu-intel/amd-polished-clear-version?c=251

Habe diesen hier verbaut: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...xt-fuer-sockel-1156/1155/1151/1150-g1/4?c=251

*EDIT: *

Hier noch eine Alternative wenn du Pumpe und AGB getrennt haben möchtest.
http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/7d36fcc6c1739538fbbd047135b1493c

Kostet dann halt statt nur 40 Euro 100 Euro.
AGB ist der selbe den ich auch verbaut habe, nur das meiner ein 250ml AGB ist.
Hier kannst du auch das nehmen was du lieber hast... aus echt Glas, anderer Hersteller usw.

Sowohl die Magicool DCP450 und die DDC310 sind sehr leise Pumpen.
Pumpen sollten immer auf einem Sandwich zum entkoppeln sitzen, daher ist in diesem Warenkorb auch eines mit dabei.


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe dir eine neue Zusammenstellung gemacht.



Vielen Dank für deine Mühen 
Gäbe es auch eine Pumpe inkl. AGB welche auch sicher dicht hält und leise ist? Liest man ja überall das die MagiCool DCP450 bei einigen undicht ist.
Den Radiator würde ich erstmal behalten und es mit dem versuchen.
Zur Kühlerplatte, der Alphacool Eisblock soll ja eine neue Variante sein, in dem er das Wasser gleichmäßiger auf die CPU bringt, würde sich das lohnen oder sind andere Platten genauso gut?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Von der MagiCool DCP450 gibt es zwei Revisionen, die erste hatte diese Dichtung die hierzu ggf. ausgetauscht werden sollte.
Kostenpunkt daher nur ein paar Cent für die neue Dichtung, Über Caseking wirst du aber die neue Version bekommen. Unterscheiden tut die sich in dem die alte oben im Deckel nur eine Öffnung hatte und die neue nun zwei hat.
Ob die neue auch dieses Problem hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber zuvor waren auch nicht alle Pumpen davon betroffen.

Persönlich habe ich damit keine Erfahrung, daher müsste hierzu jemand was dazu berichten der die Pumpe auch hat.



> Gäbe es auch eine Pumpe inkl. AGB


Ja gibt es, schau dir dazu einfach mal im Shop etwas um, denn es gibt schon einige, nur halt nicht zu diesem Preis.

Das mit dem Radiator kannst du versuchen, vor allem wenn du zuvor damit im Grunde schon zufrieden warst.
Ich persönlich würde für die CPU immer mindestens ein 240er nehmen.

Die CPUs sind auch etwas Unterschiedlich was die Kühlleistung angeht, es macht aber jetzt nicht so viel aus wo es ein großen Unterschied machen würde.
Nimm dazu einen Bekannten Hersteller der nicht zu Billig ausfällt und was dir Optisch besser gefällt.

In Foren werden auch wie bereits oft gebraucht WaKü Zubehör verkauft, da kannst du auch gut Geld sparen.
Meine CPU hat mich auch statt 74 nur etwa 45 Euro gebraucht gekostet.


----------



## Jennifer_H (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Unterscheiden tut die sich in dem die alte oben im Deckel nur eine Öffnung hatte und die neue nun zwei hat.



Was ich hierzu nochmal fragen wollte.. wenn die Wasserkühlung komplett verbaut ist, befüllt man diese dann über den AGB, welcher vermutlich tiefer als der Radiator ist, oder muss man es "am höchsten Punkt" befüllen? Hatte das heute irgendwo gelesen.
Und wenn dann die Kühlung mal komplett befüllt ist, kann man dann den PC auch noch hinlegen oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen, da der AGB auslaufen könnte durch die Entlüftung oder so?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ob die neue auch dieses Problem hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber zuvor waren auch nicht alle Pumpen davon betroffen.


Das könnte ich ja vor dem Kauf mal nachfragen, wäre mir schon lieber wenn man weiß, da es keine bekannten Probleme gibt. Preis scheint ja unschlagbar zu sein für diese Pumpe+AGB, nachdem mir letztes Jahr hier Wasserkühlungen für 550 Euro empfohlen wurden


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Befüllt wird immer übers AGB, es spielt hierbei keine Rolle ob Radiatoren höher liegen. Es gibt auch Systeme da liegt das AGB statt es steht, daher spielt dies keine Rolle, wichtig ist immer dass im laufendem Betrieb die Pumpe keine Luft ziehen kann, der Auslauf zur Pumpe sollte daher immer befüllt sein. Bei diesem Pumpenkombi ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt ob es auch liegend betrieben werden kann.

Eine WaKÜ kann viel Geld kosten, kommt immer ganz darauf an was man dazu verbauen und haben möchte.


----------



## Jennifer_H (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Liegend betreiben will/werde ich es nicht, meinte nur wenn ich irgendwas am PC rumbaue ob es da Probleme gibt wenn ich ihn hinlege.
Kann man die Magicool eigentlich auch drosseln oder wie funktioniert dann das Befüllen? Dachte man macht den AGB voll, schaltet Pumpe an und aus und befüllt weiter, solange bis der AGB voll bleibt und der Kreislauf auch voll ist... aber da würde die Pumpe ja Luft ziehen teilweise oder nicht?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Wieso soll die Pumpe Luft ziehen wenn sie ausgeschaltet wird? Pumpe wird ausgeschaltet bevor das AGB leer läuft, wird daher neu befüllt und wieder ausgeschaltet.
Es gibt auf Youtube unzählige Videos dazu, einfach mal selbst anschauen wie das befüllen so abläuft.

Die Pumpe brauch mal nicht drosseln, da sie schon mit 12V so leise ist das sie kaum hörbar ist.

Die Pumpe wird auch über SATA angeschlossen, zum Drosseln müsste der Stecker umgebaut werden.
Eine Wasserkühlung sollte immer dicht sein, daher kann man sie um an ihr arbeiten zu können auch kippen können.

Diese Pumpe oder die DDC310 sind so leise da sie nicht die Leistung wie andere Pumpen erreichen.
Es kann ggf. etwas schwierig werden bis der Loop voll ist mit so wenig Leistung, aber sobald der voll ist spielt es keine Rolle, so das die Pumpe dann vollkommen ausreicht.
Die Pumpen haben es halt etwas schwer beim befüllen wenn sie in eine Richtung hoch steigen müssen.

Aber dazu sollte dir wirklich jemand dazu was sagen der die Pumpe im Einsatz hatte, da ich dir nichts falschen sagen möchte.
Ich kenne dies von dieser Pumpe auch nur vom dem was ich dazu gelesen habe.

Hier gibt es ein Sammenthema zu der Pumpe: Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB
Vielleicht kannst du da mehr dazu erfahren.


----------



## Wortakrobat (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Moin, ich hatte schon mehrere DCP 450, sowohl erste Revision - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als auch aktuell Rev. 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geändert haben sie mehrere Dinge: Dichtringe scheinen mir aus einem anderen Material zu sein, doppelter Einlass bzw. Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit im Deckel, Steigröhrchen etc... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir halten beide Pumpen Rev. 2 problemlos dicht, wie auch alle meine DCP 450 in der Vergangenheit. Die Undichtigkeit tritt meist gut sichtbar am unteren Dichtungsring auf, wenn du dir "nen Kopp" machst deswegen, Plexi von unteren Pumpengehäuse abschrauben und mit Silikon abdichten o.ä..... Ich hab das nie gemacht da ich das zum einen sehe im AGB wenn eine Leckage auftritt.

Mich hat die Pumpe vollends überzeugt da sie im jeweiligen Einzelkreislauf bei mir (Graka/CPU Kreis getrennt) über 60 liter fördert, trotz 360mm im CPU bzw. 600mm Radifläche im Graka Kreislauf mit DFM`er, verschiedenen Hähnen, Filtern und nem zusätzlichen großen AGB der Optik wegen.... 

Ich finde sie zeigt einfach sehr schön das eine gute Pumpe nicht viel kosten muss. Achja und leise ist sie - bei mir läuft sie ganz normal am SATA Anschluss ohne Regelung, da es echt vollkommen überflüssig wäre sie zu regeln. Sie ist unhörbar sobald die Luft ausm Kreislauf ist. 

Es sprach der DCP450 Fan.... 

Achja und wenn du wirklich soviel Angst hast vor der Undichtigkeit HIER gibts nen neuen "besseren" Dichtring.....

Es gibt die Magicool Pumpe auch in versch. Größen - leider aktuell nicht bei uns. Geht dabei lediglich um die Höhe des AGB. Sollte es nicht eilig sein musst du mal bei den versch. China Versand Händlern schauen - Garantie ist dann aber mehr im Beschreibungstext als in der Realität vorhanden.... Aber ich wollte es nochmal erwähnt haben...


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Danke euch Beiden 

Werde mich mal umsehen und nochmal alles durchdenken und mich dann wieder hier melden, sobald ich mich für etwas entschieden habe oder noch einen guten Rat brauche.

Bis dahin.. wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag und danke für alles


----------



## BlueKingMuch (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Die Frage die du dir zuerst stellen solltest: In welchem Betriebszustand willst du es leise haben?

Klar, Leise geht immer, aber bei mir zb. spielts nicht so die Rolle, wenn es beim Zocken ein wenig vor sich hin "rauscht", da eh vom Game Sound übertönt wird.

Königsklasse ist ein Custom Loop mit guter Pumpe die auf nem Shoggy sitzt, und ein externer großer Radiator (MoRa zb.) mit langsam drehenden Lüftern. Das ist quasi immer unhörbar.

Eine Lärmquelle, die aber immer Vorhanden ist bei ner Wakü ist und bleibt die Pumpe.

Günstiger kommt man klar mit ner Luftkühlung weg, so hab ichs zb. gemacht.

Ich hab alle Lüfter durch leise BeQuiet Pure Wings getauscht, und als CPU Kühler einen Shadow Rock (mit auch einem Pure Wing drauf) eingesetzt. Noch dazu hab ich meine Asus 7950 DirectCU II zerlegt und die Lüfter durch 2 140er Pure Wings getauscht mit angepasster Lüfterkurve am Custom BIOS. Befeuert wird das System durch ein BeQuiet E10 500W CM.

Das alles so eingestellt, dass die entsprechenden Lüfter erst bei 60 Grad Temperatur im Semipassivmodus anspringen, und das ganze dazu noch in einem gedämmten Silent Base 800 verpackt ist im Idle/Surfen bzw Multimedia/Netflixen unhörbar, weil die einzigen Drehenden Elemente in dem Betriebszustand 3 Lüfter sind: 1x vom Netzteil und 2x bei der Grafikkarte. beide drehen auf ungefähr 300U/min, das hörste nicht mal bei offenem Case mit 10cm Abstand. Geschlossen keine Chance.

Und nein, ich bekomm kein Geld von der Firma, mein Örtlicher Hardware Dealer hatte halt nur solchen Stuff lagernd ^^

Also gehen tuts schon günstiger, man muss halt nur wissen was man will.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Eine Lärmquelle, die aber immer Vorhanden ist bei ner Wakü ist und bleibt die Pumpe.


Möchte jetzt zwar deine Aussage nicht widersprechen, aber es kommt ganz auf die Pumpe an und wie gut sie entkoppelt ist.

Als ich meine Pumpe das erste mal verbaute und ich sie noch nicht kannte wusste ich nicht das sie bereits mit voller Drehzahl läuft. Da ich die Menüsteuerung des Display noch nicht kannte und das ganze durch die Englische Sprache noch erschwert wurde habe ich mich nicht sofort mit der Pumpensteuerung beim befüllen und entlüften befasst. Zu dem Zeitpunkt merkte ich deshalb nicht das die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl lief. Empfand sie dann zwar nicht als sehr laut, aber schon deutlich zu hören. Zwar war ich nicht enttäuscht, aber so richtig Glücklich war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht. Denn vor dem Umbauen hatte ich genau hier angst, das mich die Pumpe stören würde.

Als ich dann mein System starten konnte und alles innerhalb der Aquasuite einstellen konnte und hierbei auch die Deutsche Sprache mit übernommen wurde konnte ich mich davon überzeugen das die Pumpe mit minimaler Drehzahl so leise ist das ich sie nicht raus hören kann. Bin heute sehr glücklich eine leise Pumpe und Lüfter zu haben. Das einzige was ich in Idle raus hören kann sind die zwei Festplatten(HDDs) die ich noch verbaut habe.


----------



## Jennifer_H (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Klar, Leise geht immer, aber bei mir zb. spielts nicht so die Rolle, wenn es beim Zocken ein wenig vor sich hin "rauscht", da eh vom Game Sound übertönt wird.
> 
> Eine Lärmquelle, die aber immer Vorhanden ist bei ner Wakü ist und bleibt die Pumpe.
> 
> Ich hab alle Lüfter durch leise BeQuiet Pure Wings getauscht, und als CPU Kühler einen Shadow Rock (mit auch einem Pure Wing drauf) eingesetzt. Noch dazu hab ich meine Asus 7950 DirectCU II zerlegt und die Lüfter durch 2 140er Pure Wings getauscht mit angepasster Lüfterkurve am Custom BIOS. Befeuert wird das System durch ein BeQuiet E10 500W CM.



Ja, beim Spielen stört es mich eigentlich auch kaum wenn ich die Lüfter höre da der TV es überwiegend übertönt.. dennoch höre ich die Pumpe aktuell noch durch, selbst dann wenn die Lüfter (Scythe) bei 1000 RPM drehen. Damit Arbeiten/Surfen oder so nervt einfach nur noch. Hab mir heute mal einen Pure Rock bestellt... mal sehen wie leise und kühl der so ist, falls er passt.

Wasserkühlung hat klar seine Vorzüge aber ja der Preis ist auch entscheidend.. man kann eine Wasserkühlung für 200 kaufen oder für 800. Da mein PC vor 3 Jahren einen Neupreis von 300 Euro hatte, ja ist schon viel Geld für eine CPU Only Wasserkühlung.. bindet man wiederrum die Grafikkarte ein hat man mehr davon, aber wird eben auch deutlich teurer.. deshalb mal sehen.

Das die Pumpe immer Lärm macht, nun bei AiO ja, da es ja auf dem Mainboard fest setzt, deshalb ja hier die Frage ob es eine "lautlose" Pumpe gibt 

Was sind denn so deine Betriebstemperaturen wenn die Lüfter erst bei 60 Grad losgehen?


----------



## Jennifer_H (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin heute sehr glücklich eine leise Pumpe und Lüfter zu haben. Das einzige was ich in Idle raus hören kann sind die zwei Festplatten(HDDs) die ich noch verbaut habe.



Die Festplatten in meinen Case haben alles zum Vibrieren gebracht, musste daher auf SSD und externer HDD umsteigen 
Welche Lüfter hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## BlueKingMuch (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte jetzt zwar deine Aussage nicht widersprechen, aber es kommt ganz auf die Pumpe an und wie gut sie entkoppelt ist.



Richtig, bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Ich meinte eigentlich damit, dass man die Pumpe nicht abschalten kann/darf, und deswegen immer eine potentielle Lärmquelle sein kann (die man klarerweise durch entkoppeln und drosseln weit in der Lautstärke senken kann, bis unter der Wahrnehmungsschwelle), während man (wenn mans auf die Spitze treibt) ein Luftkühlungssystem in gewissen Betriebszuständen komplett Lautlos durch abschalten aller Beweglichen Teile bekommen könnte.



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Was sind denn so deine Betriebstemperaturen wenn die Lüfter erst bei 60 Grad losgehen?


Idle/Surfen schwankt die CPU zwischen 30 und 40, bei Multimedia zwischen 40 und 55.

Wenn der angeschlossene Fernseher aus ist, schwankt die Grafikkarte zwischen 35 und 45 bei beiden Betriebszuständen.
Wenn der allerdings an ist, schnellt die Grafikkarte auf 50, da AMD bei MultiBildschirmbetrieb den VRAM Takt auf 3D Frequenz schaltet, da drehen die Lüfter statt 300 dann 500 U/min, immer noch Unhörbar aus einem geschlossenen Case.

Edit: Ich hab' auch eine Festplatte verbaut, die ich allerdings nur als Datengrab verwende wo sonst im laufenden Betrieb außer bei Installationen nicht zugegriffen wird. Da mir der Dauerbetrieb dieser Platte auch zu laut ist, habe ich in den Energieoptionen "Fesplatte nach 5min ausschalten" eingestellt. Somit hört man die nur im Betrieb+5min.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Extern möchte ich nicht machen, da ich auf einer der zwei meine ganzen Spiele drauf habe und die andere für die Pfade Bilder, Dokumente, Downloads usw. nutze.
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu das ich für die Festplatten kein Platz mehr hatte und ich sie neben dem Netzteil hochkant verbaut bekommen habe. Habe aber Schaumstoff dazwischen geklemmt damit die sie etwas entkoppelt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem geschlossenem Gehäuse sieht man dann nichts mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe bei mir nur Nocuta Lüfter verbaut (2x NC-F12, 3x NC-A14, 9x NC-P12, 1x NC-A14 ULN).
Der eine einzelne habe ich hinten als Gehäuselüfter dran und die anderen jeweils immer auf einem Radiator.

Durch die viel zahl der Lüfter muss ich nicht hohe Drehzahlen fahren.
Die Festplatten höre ich auch nur sehr leise raus wenn es absolut still im Raum ist.
Da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze muss sich nur jemand Unterhalten oder der Fernseher laufen damit ich von meinem Rechner selbst unter Last nichts hören kann.

Muss aber zugeben das mein externer Radiator etwas Overkill ist, aber das war bei mir gewollt.
Das ganze war natürlich nicht billig, aber ich habe auch nicht alles innerhalb eines Monats aufgebaut und mir daher alles Monatlich etwas aufgeteilt.

EDIT:



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Richtig, bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Ich meinte eigentlich damit, dass man die Pumpe nicht abschalten kann/darf, und deswegen immer eine potentielle Lärmquelle sein kann (die man klarerweise durch entkoppeln und drosseln weit in der Lautstärke senken kann, bis unter der Wahrnehmungsschwelle), während man (wenn mans auf die Spitze treibt) ein Luftkühlungssystem in gewissen Betriebszuständen komplett Lautlos durch abschalten aller Beweglichen Teile bekommen könnte.


Richtig, da hast du vollkommen recht... in meinem Fall habe ich die Pumpe noch etwas im Nachhinein überarbeitet, so das sie mit minimaler Drehzahl entkoppelt komplett  lautlos ist.
Bei mir hörst du noch nicht mal in 5cm Entfernung was von der Pumpe. Pumpe läuft mit minimaler Drehzahl 3000 U/min und liefert immer noch an die 65-68 l/h.

Energieoptionen der Festplatten habe ich auch bestimmt das  sie nach 10min abschalten, habe sie soeben aber auch mal auf 5min umgestellt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Wenn mans Zusammenfasst:

Luftkühlung Pro:
*Einfache Installation
*Tendenziell Günstiger
*Einfach Lautlos zu bekommen bei Niedrigbelastung

Luftkühlung Contra:
*Höhere Temperaturen
*Lauter bei höherer Belastung

Luftkühlung Neutral:
Es ist evtl. alles Plug&Play (könnte zu langweilig sein)


Wasserkühlung Pro:
*Sehr Niedrige Temperaturen in allen Lastzuständen
*Leise bis Lautlos in allen Lastzuständen

Wasserkühlung Contra:
*Höherer Installationsaufwand
*Teurer wenn mans richtig leise haben will

Wasserkühlung Neutral: 
Man muss evtl. Basteln.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Richtig, wobei eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht leiser und kühler sein muss, es kommt auf die Fläche der Radiatoren und der Anzahl der Lüfter mit an.
Nehme ich einen 120er oder 240er Radiator werde ich es weder sehr kühl, noch leise bekommen. Da muss ich am ende nicht besser als mit Luft ausfallen.

Hatte zuvor einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 und 5 Gehäuselüfter verbaut.
Meine Grafikkarte hatte Zerofan und seine drei Lüfter liefen daher erst bei 60 Grad an.
Mehr Lüfter können langsamer laufen und sind daher am ende dann leiser.

Meine CPU war zu dem Zeitpunk geköpft und so hatte ich im Grunde ein kühles System mit einer CPU Temperatur von 56 Grad und GPU bei 64-67 Grad.
Das System war zwar nicht lautlos, aber sehr laut war es auch nicht. Lief der Fernseher konnte man den Rechner schon etwas raus hören.

Meine Wasserkühlung war hauptsächlich Hobby und liebe zur Optik was ich haben wollte.
Die besseren Temperaturen die zwar auch eine Rolle spielten waren nur Nebensache, da ich zuvor schon gute Temperaturen hatte.
An erster stelle stand daher Optik und alles so hin bekommen das die Lüfter nicht schnell laufen müssen und so leise sein würden.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig, wobei eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht leiser und kühler sein muss, es kommt auf die Fläche der Radiatoren und der Anzahl der Lüfter mit an.
> Nehme ich einen 120er oder 240er Radiator werde ich es weder sehr kühl, noch leise bekommen. Da muss ich am ende nicht besser als mit Luft ausfallen.



Stimmt, ich ging bei meiner Aufstellung davon aus: wenn man's gscheit macht 

Ich habe mir schon lange einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt mit 2x280ern, Eloops, Shoggy, Fullcover GPU, das volle Programm halt für ne anständige und standesgemäße Wakü, die meinen (sehr hohen) Silent Anforderungen entspricht. Abgehalten hat mich bisher immer der Preis von ca 700 € nur für das Wakü System, und das steht bei mir bisher angesichts des eigentlichen Werts meiner Komponenten in keiner vernünftigen Relation 

Vielleicht wirds ja was wen Vega endlich mal rauskommt, der innere Basteldrang will nämlich auch befriedigt werden, da wäre so ein Full AMD 4K System mit einem schönen Ryzen 8 Kerner und ner RX Vega ne schöne Sache, wo sich ne Wakü auch mal auszahlen würde bei mir:


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Mir erging es damals auch nicht anders, denn den Gedanken dazu hatte ich schon bereits letztes Jahr im Oktober.
Zu der Zeit habe ich alle Seiten und Videos besucht die was damit zu tun hatten und meine Warenkörbe haben mich immer dazu gebracht zu denken... wieso so viel Geld ausgeben wenn Temperaturen und Lautstärke ok sind.
Aber als der Startschuss gefallen war stand dann fest... entweder richtig oder gar nicht.

Heute bin ich sehr begeistert wie alles am ende geworden ist und erfreue mich Täglich bei dem Anblick meines Rechners.
Meine Lüfter müssen auch innerhalb von Spielen nicht schneller als 500-600 U/min laufen, wobei bei meiner Radiatorenfläche weniger auch noch gut wäre, dann hätte ich halt etwas höherer Wassertemperatur, wo ich jedoch bezogen auf die CPU und GPU Temperaturen immer noch unter der Temperaturen liege als mit Luft.

Mir erging es daher auch so wie du es beschreibst. 
Mein innere Basteldrang war so stark das ich diesen Gedanken obwohl ich schon alles mit Luft sehr gut hinbekommen hatte nicht mehr von weg kommen konnte und wenn ich mir was im Kopf setze wird es schwierig. 

Wie in meinem neuen Beispiel wo ich mir jetzt doch noch ein Aquaero 6 dazu bestellt habe um meine 14 Lüfter getrennt voneinander zu jeden Radiator regeln zu können.


----------



## Wortakrobat (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Also um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen was "nötiger Kostenfaktor" angeht.... Magicool Set kostet 155€ (oder 140€ für nen Set mit nem 240er Radi). Hinzu kommen andere Lüfter, da die beiliegenden meiner Meinung nach Käse sind. 

Diese Pumpe ist sowas von leise.... da ist jede HDD 10x lauter....

Würde aber insbesondere beim Set nachfragen welche Revision der Pumpe beiliegt...

Für den Anfang tun es Lüftertechnisch an dieser Stelle Arctic PWM 120er... Die kosten sehr wenig, sind übers Mainboard geregelt quasi unhörbar und sollten zum austesten genügen. 

Dazu eventuell nen Y-PWM-Kabel falls nicht genügend Anschlüsse am Board per PWM regelbar), empfehlenswerter Weise noch 2x Knickschutzanschlüsse + nen Shoggy und du hast einen wunderbar funktionalen, wenn auch optisch *nicht* sehr ansprechenden Kreislauf bedingt durch die dünnen Schläuche (Durchflusstechnish keine Nachteile auch wenn mans denkt).... Aber die lassen sich ja auch noch ein Jahr später austauschen.... Das ganze für unter 200 €.... 

So ähnlich hab ich angefangen und es nicht bereut. Hier ein gutes Video für die Lautstärke (er hat auch andere Pumpen Videos bei Youtube, spätestens da hört man die Unterschiede....)


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall habe ich die Pumpe noch etwas im Nachhinein überarbeitet, so das sie mit minimaler Drehzahl entkoppelt komplett  lautlos ist.
> Bei mir hörst du noch nicht mal in 5cm Entfernung was von der Pumpe. Pumpe läuft mit minimaler Drehzahl 3000 U/min und liefert immer noch an die 65-68 l/h.



Wenn 3000 RPM Minimum sind, was ist dann bitte das Maximum deiner Pumpe?



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Also um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen was "nötiger Kostenfaktor" angeht.... Magicool Set kostet 155€ (oder 140€ für nen Set mit nem 240er Radi). Hinzu kommen andere Lüfter, da die beiliegenden meiner Meinung nach Käse sind.



Der Preis ist schon sehr verlockend, allerdings sind es eben auch die billigsten Komponenten und hat dementsprechend auch schon die Bewertungen einiger Käufer erhalten.

Habe soeben meinen Luftkühler erhalten. bei 1,5x Drehzahl der Lüfter komme ich auf die gleiche Temperatur wie meine Wasserkühlung mit 400 Mhz OC.
Also... begeistert bin ich nicht...
Taugen die Startersets von Alphacool etwas? Kosten rund 100 mehr


----------



## amdahl (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Welcher Luftkühler?
Und dass du die gleichen Temperaturen erreichst wie mit einer Wasserkühlung hat ja niemand behauptet. Es geht darum dass so niedrige Temperaturen bei moderatem OC keinen Vorteil bringen weshalb man die Lüfter deutlich langsamer laufen lassen kann als 1500rpm.

Edit: vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig: ist dein Gehäuse denn für Luftkühlung richtig ausgestattet? Sprich hast du wenigstens 2 Gehäuselüfter, einer vorne unten rein und einer hinten oben raus? Desweiteren nicht vergessen: du vergleichst gerade Temperaturen bei deutlich erhöhten Außentemperaturen. Es ist Sommer.


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Welcher Luftkühler?
> Und dass du die gleichen Temperaturen erreichst wie mit einer Wasserkühlung hat ja niemand behauptet. Es geht darum dass so niedrige Temperaturen bei moderatem OC keinen Vorteil bringen weshalb man die Lüfter deutlich langsamer laufen lassen kann als 1500rpm.
> 
> Edit: vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig: ist dein Gehäuse denn für Luftkühlung richtig ausgestattet? Sprich hast du wenigstens 2 Gehäuselüfter, einer vorne unten rein und einer hinten oben raus? Desweiteren nicht vergessen: du vergleichst gerade Temperaturen bei deutlich erhöhten Außentemperaturen. Es ist Sommer.



Das es die gleiche Temperatur nicht erreicht mit Luftkühler ist mir klar, jedoch wollte ich es dennoch vergleichen.
Vorne hab ich 2 Lüfter rein, oben 2 Lüfter raus, die GPU kühlt sich im IDLE selbst so, das diese auf rund 30 Grad läuft. Zimmertemperatur beträgt 27 Grad, Gehäusetemperatur auch.

Getestet in einem Zeitraum von einer Stunde, daher beides Sommertemperaturen:
Beide Kühlungen haben 150 Watt TDP

Eisbaer AiO 120mm - 4,6 GHz - 1200 RPM - 68 Grad nach 10,5 Minuten Last
vs. 
BeQuiet Pure Rock   - 4,2 GHz - 1660 RPM - 68 Grad nach 3,5 Minuten Last

Somit nervt zwar die Eisbaer im IDLE durch das Gesumme, kann jedoch sehr viel besser kühlen und ist dabei deutlich leiser als eine Luftkühlung, weshalb ich mir wohl auch eine WaKü zulegen werde, nur welche weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## amdahl (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Nun gut, zu diesem Lüftkühler habe zumindest ich nicht geraten 
Dass billige Luftkühler es leistungsmäßig nicht mit billigen AIOs aufnehmen können war irgendwie schon vorher klar.


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Nun gut, zu diesem Lüftkühler habe zumindest ich nicht geraten
> Dass billige Luftkühler es leistungsmäßig nicht mit billigen AIOs aufnehmen können war irgendwie schon vorher klar.



Ja das war mir auch schon vorher klar, ging ja nur um einen Test und um den Kühler als Übergang zu nutzen möglicherweise. Werde ich heute Abend sehen wie sehr die GPU dann die CPU einheizen wird...


----------



## Wortakrobat (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Eheim Aquastream XT 75€ + ca. 35 € AGB bedeutet 110€....

DCP450 40€

Schlauch ist bei aquacomputer grade im Angebot, Masterkleer in versch. Größen..... um die 5€ für 3 Meter....

CPU Kühler nach Wunsch ~ 50 €

Dann noch den Radiator... die Magicool kann man bedenkenlos nehmen, sind Kupferradiatoren und zudem nicht so dick, sprich weniger Druck der Lüfter ist von nöten, Kühlleistung dennoch oder grade deswegen sehr gut und vor allem nutzt es den Silence Ansprüchen....

Fittinge würde ich Gebraucht schauen, aber vllcht ist auch dort irgendwo was im Angebot.... dann kommen zumindestens noch Lüfter hinzu.... 

Schau einfach mal was dir so gefällt bzw. deinen Ansprüchen genügt... 

Edit: Ergibt....: 

DCP450 oder andere gewünschte Pumpe... 40-110 €
Magicool 360 Slim 45 €
CPU Kühler nach Wahl... soll ja auch gefallen... 50 €
Shoggy ~ 5€
Fittinge nach Wahl evtl. Gebraucht 30 €
Schlauch entweder das klassische 13/10er Format oder das etwas wulstige 16/10er Format was dafür allerdings wesentlich Knickstabiler ist.....3,3m im Angebot 5 €
Lüfter entweder die günstige und dennoch sehr leise Arctic PWM Lösung, oder den Klassiker NB PL-2 o.ä.... ab 10 €

geht somit bei 185 € los, bei anderer Pumpe + AGB + 2 Fittinge mehr sinds schnell 260€ und mehr.... Regelelektronik für Pumpe etc. lasse ich mal außen vor...


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Masterkleer würde ich keinen nehmen, der beinhaltet sehr viel Weichmacher. 
Würde daher eher zum  Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch raten, auch wenn der etwas mehr kostet.


----------



## Wortakrobat (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Ja ist natürlich korrekt mit dem Weichmacher Anteil.... Bei Verwendung von nur destilliertem Wasser und ner regelmäßigen Wartung geht es aber durchaus.... Nen bissel G48 und schon schmeißts Flocken.... Hatte noch überlegt ob ichs mit hin schreibe, aber irgendwas vergisst man eh immer....

Zudem enthält jeder durchsichtige Schlauch außer dem teuren Bio-Tygon Weichmacher... Die lösen sich je nach Glykolzusatz... Als ich noch G48 verwendet hatte (ich denke tun hier wahrscheinlich 80%) war das immmer ein Problem... Seitdem nur destilliertes Wasser mit nen paar Tropfen Mayhems UV Color zum Eisatz kommen hab ich allerdings keine Sorgen mehr... Ich spüle alle Neuteile allerdings auch äußerst gründlich nach der Cilit-Bang Variante vor Verwendung....  Und die Algen sollte das gute "Kupfer-ionisierte-Wasser" auch so fern halten.... So hat halt jeder seine eigenen Glaubensbekenntnisse....


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Bin gerade dabei meine Wakü zu schrubben habe aber ein bis jetzt großes Problem.
> Und zwar habe ich Feste Grüne Ablagerungen die mit Wasser und Bürste kaum bzw. gar nicht abgeht.
> Aus dem AGB habe ich ein größeres Stück rausbekommen, dass ist recht fest und lässt sich durchbrechen, ohne groß Elastik zu sein.
> ...


Link: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?

Ich will zwar nichts sagen, ich für mein Teil zahle lieber ein paar Euro mehr für Fertiggemisch und einen etwas besseren Schlauch. Am ende hat mich meine Wasserkühlung soviel gekostet das ich nicht an der Kühlflüssigkeit und Schlauch sparen muss. Die paar Euros mehr machen mich dann auch nicht mehr arm. Aber muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Bei mir hatte das nichts mit Geiz zu tun.... Uv aktiver pinker Schlauch als 16/10er ist halt Masterkleer eigen.... 


Unter dem Beitrag steht auch die höchstwahrscheinliche Quelle von diesem Grünspan Problem... Habe derartiges bei mir selbst noch nicht beobachtet. Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich werde die ewige "Zusätze ja/nein-Diskussion" nicht wirklich führen, denn wie ich oben schrieb hat da jeder seine eigenen Glaubensbekenntnisse...


----------



## Chukku (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Ich hab mein System auch 4 Monate mit reinem dest. Wasser betrieben und keine negativen Auswirkungen festgestellt. 
(alle meine Kühlblöcke sind transparent, so dass ich Veränderungen am Kupfer auch bemerkt hätte)

Der Grund, warum ich dieses Wochenende nun doch noch Innovatek Protect mit reingemischt habe, war ein anderer:
Durch die Schmierung ist die D5 Pumpe nun doch nochmal ein gutes Stück leiser geworden.

In Verbindung mit Masterkleer Schläuchen würd ichs aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Soo.. hab meine Eisbaer letzte Woche eingesendet, da war ne Menge Luft drin und auch kleine Plastikstückchen. Heute eine neue bekommen, hat aber auch einige Luft in der Pumpe bzw. dem Kreislauf, verkaufe Sie nun auf Ebay.

Bevor ich mir intensiv eine Custom WaKü zusammenstelle mit eurer Hilfe, vorab noch kurz die Frage, ob hier jemand Erfahrung mit der ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 hat?

Ein Freund hat diese und empfiehlt sie auch, aber eure Meinung dazu würde mich auch interessieren.
Ob 80 oder 200-300 Euro ist eben doch ein Unterschied, wenn es am Ende auf gleiche Lautstärke/Kühlung rauslaufen würde...

Edit: Laut PCGH Test soll diese sogar lauter sein, als die Eisbaer. 
Werde mich mal nach einer Custom WaKü umsehen und dann posten wenn ich eine Zusammenstellung habe.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Dann warten wir mal gespannt auf deine Zusammenstellung.... ein paar Ansätze hierzu stehen ja bereits in den vorigen Posts....

Bei den Radiatoren wie gesagt auf die Dicke achten - 30mm reichen an dieser Stelle vollkommen. 

Pumpentechnisch ist es eine Budget Frage und hab ich mich ja schon geäußert...

Shoggy nicht vergessen... macht wirklich viel aus sofern die Pumpe nicht an eine Gehäusewand soll - das ist aber Entkopplungstechnisch eh nicht sonderlich sinnvoll - höchtens optisch. 

Wer eine Wakü Wartungsarm gestalten will sollte sich um die Schläuche wesentlich mehr Gedanken machen als wenn man so wie ich einmal im halben/einmal im vollen Jahr den Kreislauf durchspült und neu befüllt... 

Lüfter sind die Arctic PWM Lüfter ebenfalls ne Budget Empfehlung (kosten sollten sie dann allerdings nicht mehr als 3-4 €/Stück). Und wen die Colorierung nicht stört - ebenso wie der Preis - dann sind die Noctua wohl das Non-Plus-Ultra... Im Endeffekt vor allem auf eine geringe Mindestdrehzahl achten... 

Anschlüsse sind ebenso eine hauptsächlich optische Geschichte - die billigen tun i.d.R. ebenso Ihren Dienst.


----------



## Jennifer_H (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

So, hab gestern mein neues Case bekommen und heute die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240. Also bei dem 240 Radiator merkt man schon deutlich den Temp Unterschied, gut 5-10 Grad, wobei es im Raum nun aber 5 Grad mehr sind. Die Pumpe (AiO) kann mich aber auch hier mit 5400 rpm nicht überzeugen leider.

Caseking hat mir diese Pumpe empfohlen: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite inkl. Pumpe
Diese soll recht leise sein, kostet aber auch stolze 130 Euro.

Hab mir dann verschiedene Tests und Vergleiche von Pumpen angesehen, finde aber keine "perfekte".

Was haltet ihr von diesem Set hier? - EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT S240

Der Preis ist recht gut, denke nun mal so 150-250 will ich ausgeben, ein 240er Radiator soll es werden, Lüfter hab ich schon genug und die Grafikkarte will ich definitiv NICHT mit einbinden. 

Unter Last kann die Pumpe ruhig etwas lauter werden, nur will ich auch mal Surfen/Arbeiten am PC und dabei keine lauten bzw hochfrequenten störenden Geräusche der Pumpe haben. Was haltet ihr von dem EK Kit? Die Pumpe auf ein Shoggy und dann... gut oder schlecht?
Im PCGH Print 09/2016 ist ein Test, da sieht sie eigentlich auch sehr gut aus.

Edit:
Komplett Wartungsfrei muss es nicht sein, das Wasser alle 6-12 Monate mal auffüllen oder eben wenn was fehlt, das wäre kein Ding, aber 1-2 mal im Jahr den ganzen Kreislauf durchspülen, zerlegen und neu befüllen wäre nicht so meins denke ich


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Unter Last kann die Pumpe ruhig etwas lauter werden, nur will ich auch mal Surfen/Arbeiten am PC und dabei keine lauten bzw hochfrequenten störenden Geräusche der Pumpe haben. Was haltet ihr von dem EK Kit? Die Pumpe auf ein Shoggy und dann... gut oder schlecht



Warum unter Last? Die Pumpe wird einmal eingestellt und läuft dann mit immer gleicher Drehzahl. Das einzige wo du sie mal hochdrehen musst ist am Anfang zum entlüften des Kreislaufs, aber danach kannst 40-50l/h anpeilen und gut ist. Hat auf die Kühlleistung keinen Einfluss mehr. 

Zur Pumpe kann ich leider im speziellen nichts sagen, die hatte ich noch nicht im Einsatz. Allgemein sind die Komponenten des Sets in Ordnung, vor allem wenn man nicht mehr ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Jennifer_H (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Warum unter Last? Die Pumpe wird einmal eingestellt und läuft dann mit immer gleicher Drehzahl. Das einzige wo du sie mal hochdrehen musst ist am Anfang zum entlüften des Kreislaufs, aber danach kannst 40-50l/h anpeilen und gut ist. Hat auf die Kühlleistung keinen Einfluss mehr.
> 
> Zur Pumpe kann ich leider im speziellen nichts sagen, die hatte ich noch nicht im Einsatz. Allgemein sind die Komponenten des Sets in Ordnung, vor allem wenn man nicht mehr ausgeben möchte.



Also laut PCGH und EKWB läuft die Pumpe mit 3000 RPM und 140 Liter/Std und per PWM auf 50% gedrosselt mit 80 Liter/Std.
Durch die Drosselung auf 50% soll die CPU 0,8 Grad wärmer werden, was vollstens akzeptabel ist.
PCGH: "Lautheit in 25cm Entfernung bei 50% RPM - 0,1 Sone"

Besseres gibt es klar immer, aber ja der Preis liegt genau in meinem Gebiet 

Sollte ich die Pumpe das Wasser von der CPU oder vom Radiator ziehen lassen, was wäre da besser?


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Pumpe das Wasser von der CPU oder vom Radiator ziehen lassen, was wäre da besser?



Das spielt im großen und ganzen keine Rolle. Das einzige was eine Pumpe wirklich niemals sollte ist trocken laufen.  Hast du ja aber eh nicht mit der AGB/Pumpen Kombi, da zieht die Pumpe eh immer direkt Wasser vom AGB. Ansonsten ist es deine Sache wie du das verschlauchen Willst. (AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU - Radiator -> AGB)


----------



## Jennifer_H (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Habs geschafft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Habs geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sind die Temperaturen  ?


----------



## Jennifer_H (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Wie sind die Temperaturen  ?



Ich hab in der Front vor dem Radiator 2 Scythe Glide Stream (1300 RPM) verbaut und in der Decke 2 + hinten einen.
Je nach CPU Temp regeln sich diese zwischen 25% und 50% RPM.
Unter CPU Volllast komme ich ohne OC auf 48-50 Grad (nach einer Std), mit 4,6 Ghz sind es etwa 57-60 Grad.
Beim Spielen sind es meistens 53 Grad Spitze, durchgehend aber eher 38-42 (Raumtemperatur 27 Grad, Grafikkarte 55-70 Grad).

Werde nächste Woche auch mal die Decke des Dark Base 900 Pro etwas bearbeiten, diese lässt ja auch kaum Luft durch, ohne verbaute Decke sinkt die Gehäusetemperatur sehr schnell um 5 Grad.

Mit der zuvor verbauten 120er Eisbaer AiO waren es 60 Grad, demnach also -10 bis -15 Grad durch die neue Wasserkühlung und natürlich deutlich weniger RPM der Lüfter (damals 1000 rpm, heute etwa 300-700)


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Front vor dem Radiator 2 Scythe Glide Stream (1300 RPM) verbaut und in der Decke 2 + hinten einen.
> Je nach CPU Temp regeln sich diese zwischen 25% und 50% RPM.
> Unter CPU Volllast komme ich ohne OC auf 48-50 Grad (nach einer Std), mit 4,6 Ghz sind es etwa 57-60 Grad.
> Beim Spielen sind es meistens 53 Grad Spitze, durchgehend aber eher 38-42 (Raumtemperatur 27 Grad, Grafikkarte 55-70 Grad).
> ...



Das hört sich gut an . Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir dieses Set zu holen . Ich habe das Fractal Design R4 Schallgedämmt . Nur habe ich den zurzeit besten Luftkühler Noctua NH-D 15 verbaut, ich könnte aber 2 Radiatoren 

verbauen , einen Vorne und einen Oben ( 2 x 240 oder 2 x 280 ) . Wenn dadurch die Abwärme min 15° C sinken würde, wäre das eine Option. 

UND im Sommer das OC zu machen ist optimal, da weiss man schnell seine Grenzen . Ich habe hier auch fast 26 °C Raumtemperatur , und der Rechner heizt den Raum noch mehr auf


----------



## Jennifer_H (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an . Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir dieses Set zu holen . Ich habe das Fractal Design R4 Schallgedämmt . Nur habe ich den zurzeit besten Luftkühler Noctua NH-D 15 verbaut, ich könnte aber 2 Radiatoren
> 
> verbauen , einen Vorne und einen Oben ( 2 x 240 oder 2 x 280 ) . Wenn dadurch die Abwärme min 15° C sinken würde, wäre das eine Option.



Wie gut eine solche WaKü gegen einen Noctua NH-D 15 kühlt, weiß ich leider nicht. Hatte bisher 3 All-in-One Wasserkühlungen, deshalb hat es sich für mich vollstens gelohnt, Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sind eine neue Welt für mich 

Ob sich der Umstieg von einem High End Luftkühler jedoch lohnt, müsste man Andere hier fragen, welche am Besten schon mal Beides getestet haben. Die Meinungen gehen da ja auch oftmals auseinander.

Ich kann das Set jedenfalls empfehlen, leise und stark und der Preis war genau mein Gebiet, nicht zu billig und vorallem nicht zu teuer (500+). Einzeln kosten die Teile übrigens etwa 60-70 Euro mehr, als wenn man es im Set kauft.


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Ja genau der Preis für dieses Set macht das so Attraktiv , und es ist sehr gut erweiterbar .


----------



## EliteUser (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Schöne Arbeit Jennifer_H


----------



## kmf (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Passt evtl. unter deinen Gehäusedeckel ein weiterer 280er Radiator? Weil Kühlfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Kühlfläche. xD Damit bekämst deine Temps noch ein gutes Stück runter.
Ansonsten ^^GZ zu deiner Arbeit und willkommen in der Custom-Wasserkühl-Gemeinde.


----------



## Jennifer_H (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



kmf schrieb:


> Passt evtl. unter deinen Gehäusedeckel ein weiterer 280er Radiator?


In meine Decke passt ein  240 / 280 / 360 / 420 Radiator, bei den 3x Radis müsste ich die Kabel vom Front I/O Panel komplett umlegen, zu allererst aber muss ich noch die Decke bearbeiten, so geschlossen wie die ist, bringt es aktuell leider null. Gestern beim Spielen die Fronttür geöffnet und die Gehäusetemp ging von 34 auf 28,5 Grad runter und blieb dort.
Aber im Sommer 40 Grad beim Spielen und 50-53 Grad beim Rendern ist schonmal recht gut soweit, bin zufrieden.



kmf schrieb:


> Ansonsten ^^GZ zu deiner Arbeit und willkommen in der Custom-Wasserkühl-Gemeinde.


Danke dir 
Bin schon am Überlegen doch die Grafikkarte mit einzubinden nur irgendwie finde ich keinen schönen Kühlerblock :/
Der von EKWB deckt nicht alles ab, kostet 120 Euro und die Backplate müsste man dann auch weglassen, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte so...


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Müsste man jetzt nicht den Threadtitel ändern ? Weil von Preis/Leistung ist man schon weit weg und es geht immer mehr in Richtung teures Hobby.


----------



## Jennifer_H (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Müsste man jetzt nicht den Threadtitel ändern ? Weil von Preis/Leistung ist man schon weit weg und es geht immer mehr in Richtung teures Hobby.



Ja naja schon ein bissl aber dennoch geht es ja um Preis/Leistung. Für mehr Geld bekommt man eben mehr Leistung. Was ich für total überteuert finde, ist, wenn jemand einen externen MORA mit 15 Noctua Lüftern bestückt (15x25,-) weil man dann schnell an die 1000 Euro Kühlung kommt.
Für CPU selbst bin ich nun bei 210 Euro, mit Einbinden der GPU komme ich auf 299,- (ohne Radi) und 360,- (mit Radi).
Billig nein, Preis/Leistung ja, da es noch deutlich unter 500 und 1000 liegt und ich nirgens eine billigere WaKü mit der Leistung gefunden hab.
Eine 240 AiO kostet auch rund 160 teilweise und eine GPU AiO auch rund 150.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Stimmt, wenn du trotzdem noch auf den Preis achtest dann würde _*"Beste Preis/Leistungs Wasserkühlung"*_ super passen.


----------



## kmf (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Ja naja schon ein bissl aber dennoch geht es ja um Preis/Leistung. Für mehr Geld bekommt man eben mehr Leistung. Was ich für total überteuert finde, ist, wenn jemand einen externen MORA mit 15 Noctua Lüftern bestückt (15x25,-) weil man dann schnell an die 1000 Euro Kühlung kommt.
> Für CPU selbst bin ich nun bei 210 Euro, mit Einbinden der GPU komme ich auf 299,- (ohne Radi) und 360,- (mit Radi).
> Billig nein, Preis/Leistung ja, da es noch deutlich unter 500 und 1000 liegt und ich nirgens eine billigere WaKü mit der Leistung gefunden hab.
> Eine 240 AiO kostet auch rund 160 teilweise und eine GPU AiO auch rund 150.


Guck dich mal gezielt in den Hardwareforen auf deren Marktplatz um. Radiatoren bzw. Fullcoverkühler sind meistens recht günstig zu haben. Weil was kann schon groß an den Teilen kaputt gehen? Hab mir grad vorhin im 3DC einen Kühlblock für meine 980Ti für kleines Geld gekauft. Es muss grad bei diesen Komponenten nicht immer neu sein.


----------



## Jennifer_H (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



kmf schrieb:


> Guck dich mal gezielt in den Hardwareforen auf deren Marktplatz um. Radiatoren bzw. Fullcoverkühler sind meistens recht günstig zu haben. Weil was kann schon groß an den Teilen kaputt gehen? Hab mir grad vorhin im 3DC einen Kühlblock für meine 980Ti für kleines Geld gekauft. Es muss grad bei diesen Komponenten nicht immer neu sein.



Danke für den Tipp, bei Radiatoren macht es Sinn, bei dem Grafikblock weis ich nicht wirklich. Ist ja eine recht neue Grafikkarte und so gesehen die 2. bzw 3. stärkste Single GPU.
Nur bin ich erstmal auf der Suche ob es passende Blöcke (Full Cover) für dieses Modell (MSI Gaming X 8G GTX 1080) gibt, welche nicht von EKWB sind. Will wenn möglich eine volle Abdeckung der Platine + Backplate.

Edit:
Um in den PCGH Markt zu kommen, muss ich noch 30 sinnlose Beiträge verfassen?


----------



## kmf (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> ...
> Um in den PCGH Markt zu kommen, muss ich noch 30 sinnlose Beiträge verfassen?


 na dann nur zu und spam mal drauf los ... 

Für deine 1080er wird sich wohl so schnell keine günstige Gelegenheit für einen brauchbaren Kühlblock bieten.

Bei den Grakas bin ich meist eine Generation hinterher - mach ich bewusst wegen dem starken Preisverfall - bzw. hole mir gezielt ein Modell aus der Mittelklasse, bei der die Luftkühlung lt. Tests sehr gut bis hervoragend ist, damit ich die nicht in den Wakü-Kreislauf einbinden muss.
Bei meiner 980Ti jetzt, hat sich das mit dem Fullcoverblock halt grad zufälligerweise ergeben. Weil wenn ich so günstig an so was ran komme, dann schlag ich zu und bau die bis fast zum Anschlag übertaktete Graka natürlich um.


----------



## Jennifer_H (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



kmf schrieb:


> Für deine 1080er wird sich wohl so schnell keine günstige Gelegenheit für einen brauchbaren Kühlblock bieten.
> 
> Bei den Grakas bin ich meist eine Generation hinterher - mach ich bewusst wegen dem starken Preisverfall - bzw. hole mir gezielt ein Modell aus der Mittelklasse, bei der die Luftkühlung lt. Tests sehr gut bis hervoragend ist, damit ich die nicht in den Wakü-Kreislauf einbinden muss.



Denke auch nicht, dass es da was Gutes/Günstiges gibt aktuell. Hab nun einen Austausch vereinbart, wodurch ich eine MSI Sea Hawk (neu) für 100 Aufpreis bekommen werde. Einen zusätzlichen Radiator kann ich mir diesen Monat aber nicht mehr leisten, mal sehen wie CPU + GPU mit einem Slim 240er Radiator dann laufen werden.

Das mit dem Preisverfall, ja da geb ich dir absolut recht. Stand auch vor der Wahl 980ti für 300 gebraucht oder 1080 für 498 neu. Interessant zu sehen wie meine GPU immer 600-700 kostet, dann wenn ich sie kauf 500 und jetzt einen Monat später wieder 689,-
Denke mal diesmal liegt es am Mining, hatte aber Glück eigentlich...

Würde in deinem Fall dann aber auch nach einer  GPU mit vorinstalliertem Kühlerblock suchen, sofern du wie ich keine Lust auf den Umbau hast


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Ich würde mir die Arbeit sparen und die Karte erst einbauen wenn ein zweiter radi da ist.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer_H (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Arbeit sparen und die Karte erst einbauen wenn ein zweiter radi da ist.



Wäre wohl am Vernünftigsten, will aber keine 20-25 Tage ohne GPU sein :'D


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Zwickmühle 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer_H (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Kurze Frage noch, gibt es bei der Grafikkarte einen Ein und Ausgang für das Wasser oder ist es wie bei einem Radiator egal wo man es anschließt bzw in welche Richtung es durchläuft?


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Sollte in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen. Bei meinem Heatkiller gibt es eine definierte flussrichtung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Bei den meisten GPU-Kühlern von EK gibt es hingegen keine vorgegebene Richtung. Aber wie vor mir schon geschrieben wurde, hängt das vom Hersteller ab und im Notfall hilft das Handbuch.


----------



## Jennifer_H (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Okay danke euch 
Denke mal in etwa 10 Tagen werde ich dann alles da haben und dann meld ich mich wieder


----------



## Jennifer_H (1. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

So, GPU kam heute an 
Preis/Leistung:
EK-Kit S240 (Starter Set) - 194,90
2 Fittings - 9,00
Grafikkarte Umtausch von MSI Gaming X auf MSI Sea Hawk EK X - 77,46
Versand - 3,99
Gesamt: 281,36

Optional:
EK-CryoFuel Premix Blood Red - 8,90
XSPC LCD Temperatursensor - 10,90

Leistung:
CPU Only kühlen - Max 50 Grad bei 1-2 Std Volllast (62 Watt)
CPU und GPU kühlen:
IDLE
- 26,8 Grad Raumtemperatur
- 28,4 Grad Wassertemperatur
- 30 Grad CPU
- 31 Grad GPU

LAST - Deus Ex Mankind Divided - Ultra - VSync aus - nach 10 Minuten bei offenem Case und 100% RPM Pumpe + Lüfter
- 38 Grad Wassertemperatur
- 44 Grad CPU
- 43 Grad GPU

Also kommt dann in 2-3 Wochen ein zweiter Radiator in die Decke (72,- inkl Fittings und Versand)
Somit 370-400 Euro, jedoch war ja am Anfang des Threads keine Rede von GPU kühlen 
Für 200 Euro kann man seine CPU Only jedenfalls sehr gut kühlen.

Wie warm sollte das Wasser maximal werden?
Es handelt sich um die Pumpe: Caseking
Dort steht zwar 50 Grad, jedoch liest man auch bei anderen Pumpen, das sie bei 45 Grad schon Schaden nehmen können.


----------



## Jennifer_H (7. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Mit 2 Radiatoren komme ich je nach Spiel und Vsync Ein/Aus auf eine Wassertemperatur von 45 Grad bei 90% RPM der Lüfter, damit CPU 58 und GPU 52 Grad.
Hab nun aus der Decke und der Front jeweils ein Stück raus geschnitten, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus, aber damit komme ich auf eine maximale Wassertemperatur von 33 Grad bei 60% RPM der Lüfter und 22-25 Grad Raumtemperatur, damit dann CPU etwa 50 und GPU 48 Grad (Vsync Off).
Denke kann sich so schon sehen lassen.

WaKü 200 + GPU 80 + Radiator 60 + Zubehör 60 (inkl. Auslassventil) = 400,-€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (8. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

20€ für ne gescheite Blende wirst noch aufbringen 

guck  da  mal, ob was passendes dabei ist

Vielleicht passt sogar dieser  Einbaurahmen 

So ähnlich hab ichs auch gemacht bei meinem neuen Rechner - nur dass bei mir die Lüfter außerhalb sitzen. Aber Rechner steht eh unterm Schreibtisch, da kommts auf Schönheit nicht an - zumindest mir nicht.


----------



## Jennifer_H (10. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Mal schauen was ich zwecks Design noch machen werde.. bei mir steht der PC eben mitten im Raum 

Was mich gerade etwas verwundert.. egal ob 25-50% RPM oder 80% RPM fest, die Wassertermperatur ändert sich nur einen Grad, die CPU Temperatur bleibt gleich. Haben meine Lüfter zu wenig Druck, so das es bei deutlich mehr RPM und Lautstärke einfach keine gesteigerte Kühlung (trotz 26 + 30mm Radiatoren) erzeugen kann?


----------



## Venom89 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Gerade dünne radiator profitieren nicht sonderlich von hohen drehzahlen. Dafür sind diese bei niedrigen umso besser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer_H (11. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Heißt also, ich brauche Lüfter mit mehr Druck?
Noctua oder Silent Wings 3? Oder Corsair? Oder ganz andere?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Viel mehr wirst du mit denen wahrscheinlich auch nicht herausholen können. Wenn es noch kühler werden soll, helfen wohl nur mehr oder dickere Radiatoren.


----------



## kmf (11. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Gibt irgendwo eine Schwelle, wo mehr Drehzahl der Lüfter nix mehr bringt, außer mehr Krach. Aber die Kunst ist die, die Lüfter eben so weit runterzuregeln, bis die Temperatur grad wieder im Begriff ist zu steigen. Zu der ermittelten Drehzahl haust dann ca 100¯¹ bei der Lüfterkurve drauf. Dann hast die für deine Radiatorgröße optimale Kühlleistung.

Ist aber zeitintensiv, weil eine Wakü ziemlich träge ist. Falls du über Strom regelst, musst du halt gucken was deine Lüftersteuerung hergibt. Zum Temperaturmessen nehm ich einfach das Fleischthermometer aus der Küche und stells in den Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Jennifer_H (11. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Preis/Leistungskühlung für Silent Gaming?*

Nach einem 5 stündigen Test mit GPU-Z Rendertest (etwa 100 Watt, GPU Only):


> Aufwärmphase:
> 22,7 Raum / 23,0 Case / 29,0 GPU
> Nach   0 Minuten 23,4 Wasser
> Nach   3 Minuten 27,5 Wasser
> ...





> 25,0% Fan / 12,5% Pump / 48,0 GPU / 36,0 Wasser
> 25,0% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 42,0 GPU / 36,4 Wasser
> 25,0% Fan / 62,5% Pump / 42,0 GPU / 36,4 Wasser





> 25,0% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 42,0 GPU / 36,4 Wasser
> 37,5% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 41,0 GPU / 33,8 Wasser
> 50,0% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 39,0 GPU / 32,4 Wasser
> 62,5% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 38,0 GPU / 31,3 Wasser
> 75,0% Fan / 37,5% Pump / 37,0 GPU / 30,6 Wasser



Würde demnach sagen, 25% IDLE und 50% unter Last sind wohl das Beste in meinem Fall. Müssen nur noch andere Lüfter her..


EDIT:
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, die Case Temp ist fast so hoch wie die Wassertemp, weshalb vermutlich der Front Radi schon alles abgibt und der Deckenradi dann keine kalte Luft mehr zum Kühlen hat... werde das noch mit einem Hecklüfter rein/rausblasend testen


----------

